# D.A.M. Quick FD1000-4000 Reels



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

I've read about these, but have not seen any, (Amazon-Ebay)
I'm a collector of the Quick reels, probably have 40-50. They were the standard some years back, nothing finer, but then you could not find parts. It says they're making a comeback in Germany and offer Lifetime Warranty's and individually serial numbered. Be curious if anyone has experience with any of these (New Reels)

PS: did find a supplier in Indonesia that sold them for around 200.00 (US


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

(Above)
Did find a link!!
https://picclick.com/DAM-Quick-1000-Spinning-Bait-Casting-Fishing-Reel-264201154827.html


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

hatteras1 said:


> I've read about these, but have not seen any, (Amazon-Ebay)
> I'm a collector of the Quick reels, probably have 40-50. They were the standard some years back, nothing finer, but then you could not find parts. It says they're making a comeback in Germany and offer Lifetime Warranty's and individually serial numbered. Be curious if anyone has experience with any of these (New Reels)
> 
> PS: did find a supplier in Indonesia that sold them for around 200.00 (US
> ...


Get it while you can....
https://www.ebay.com/itm/D-A-M-QUIC...179700?hash=item5d9941b8b4:g:OloAAOSw-qld-t9K


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/D-A-M-Quic...hash=item2cdddc3fd6:m:mCwFw3pk5_meMAhKZc4nvfg


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

It says designed and engineered in Germany. May have to road test one just to see if it's good as it's namesake!!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

hatteras1 said:


> It says designed and engineered in Germany. May have to road test one just to see if it's good as it's namesake!!


Did you get one?


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Snakecharmer said:


> Did you get one?


Not yet. On a budget right now (pending knee surgery)


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm going to show my favorite reels, just to see who can relate.
I still use these and buy more when i can find them.


























(These aren't my actual reels, just photo's)


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I remember the older ones. I believe they didn't have a bail,had to manually place the line onto the line roller.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

I think it was like a Half Bail with a roller. Good memory


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

I have an older DAM reel from the maybe the late 90s I'm guessing - one of the nicest drags and it SUPER light. Love this thing - just worried about replacing parts if needed.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

I have a lot of Quick reels, (too many) and your right, parts are hard to come by. the reels were typical German made and even at 50 years old, they're still smooth as glass. Most have a high speed wobble as they were never balanced and the best drag ever next to the zebco cardinal reels. My salt water reels need new bails and almost impossible to find. The fine sand gets into the rollers are wears out the shaft, and i wash them every night. I still use my 1401 every year and it has held up beautifully for a 40 year old reel with 3 ball bearings.









Probably 95% of my Ohio River Saugers were caught on that reel
(and i wash them every night).. "I keep several gallons of freshwater with me and i rinse the reels every few hours. Any wind on the beach, and the sand will get into the reels!!"


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

@hatteras1 - I was going through some some gear over the weekend and came across my DAM Quick LTi Microlite FD. The reel handle is need of repair. The handle is more complicated than I thought. The handle actually has a small bearing inside. The pin has a small clip on top (see picture) then goes through the bearing into the arm but it is REVERSE threaded. If you were to start winding the reel in normal operation you'll find the handle just comes loose. What is missing is the the half of the handle.

Any suggestions? I was going to call Mogadore B&T to see if they'd have an idea...


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

I would just get loctite 222 and make sure the threads are clean and dry. 222 is the lightest thread lock avail and releases easily


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

I Use my Quick Reels for salt water only. My freshwater reels never leave the house. My favorite reels are the Abu Garcia Cardinal 3. I probably have 6 or 7 but only carry 4 in the boat. Several need to be rebuilt. Seeing that they're 40 years old and still a wonderful reel to use. They sold new for about 38.00 back in the 80's. My last one came from ebay and i paid around 100.00.









The 1st edition was a Zebco cardinal 3 in dark green. They were metal with a distinctive stamped chrome handle. That reel (New) can be over 600.00. I have 3 but they do not have a skirted spool and a clicker that cannot be turned off.


----------

